# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  brachioradialis and brachialis pain/soreness

## lovbyts

Due to a couple of eye surgeries and screwing up my left shoulder and having surgery almost 2 months ago I am slowly getting back into lifting after to long being off. I was never off 100% but not able to lift like I should.

I am of course starting slow and light but I am experiencing something I have noticed quite a bit the last 1 1/2 if not longer. Most of the time when I do curls I get really sore in the brachioradialis and brachialis more so than the biceps. It usually last 5+ days if not longer. I massage them, use NSAIDs and different creams to reduce the pain. 

It doesn't seem to matter if I use dumbbells, cable, straight bar or ez curl bar. Why is this hitting the brachioradialis and brachialis more than it is the bicep? Yes it's both arms, not just the one I had surgery on and yes my form is very good and I do my curls very slow. Maybe I'm extending to far? I have also tried to experiment with not extending 100% but that didn't seem to make a difference.

----------


## Mark5

Does the soreness eventually go away? Have you been doing reverse curls at all?

----------


## lovbyts

No reverse curls. Yeah the pain/soreness gets less after about 5 days but it's not like typical muscle soreness, it's deeper and more intense and also not where I want it, not the bicep. The bicep still gets sore but nothing bad and it's greatly diminished by the other pain.

----------


## goodlifting

Are you externally rotating (pinky to front delt)? Or are you leaving your wrists neutral like a hammer curl? The hammer curl will work your brachioradialis more than your biceps brachii.

----------


## castiron

i bet you are starting the curls with your palms in like the db shrug position. try sitting on an incline bench and keep your arms slightly to the sides and your palms always up. remember the closer your thumb is to pointing up the more it will work the brach. keep your thumbs out! also obviously reverse grip works the brach...

----------


## lovbyts

> i bet you are starting the curls with your palms in like the db shrug position. try sitting on an incline bench and keep your arms slightly to the sides and your palms always up. remember the closer your thumb is to pointing up the more it will work the brach. keep your thumbs out! also obviously reverse grip works the brach...


You are correct. I will try that, not let my palms turn in. Good idea, Thanks.

----------


## blacksmoke

I bet Ronnie Rowland would have some good advice for you.

----------


## lovbyts

> I bet Ronnie Rowland would have some good advice for you.


Maybe, if he decides to visit anytime soon. We will see.

----------


## lovbyts

Well tonight was bicep night. I kept my palms out while doing curls so we shall see in the next 24/48 hrs.

----------


## lovbyts

24 hr since bicep workout. So for so good, only getting a little sore in the biceps and not the brachioradialis and brachialis. Fingers crossed.

----------


## lovbyts

48 hrs and so far so good still. Only the biceps are sore and a little bit in the inner elbow which is normal, I typically extent fully and it's a little tight still.

----------


## Times Roman

I never do hammer curls.
I love reverse curls, but due to (learned a new word) brachialis pain, and thumbs turned in, only very light weights and low reps for me. back in the day, i could almost reverse as much as I curled. no longer.....

In essense, i have always performed one arm seated concentration curls. I can rep a few times at 80lbs, which is more than i've ever seen anyone at my gym do. but last time, i seriously stressed my tendon. so now what to do? obviously, the tb500 is one. i started on the two arm cable curls recently. after a few sets, a real good pump. so looks like i'm goiing to do that for awhile until i gain my confidence back up.

----------


## gearbox

Take it easy man. You have to many aches and pains to be doing that much weight

----------


## Times Roman

> Take it easy man. You have to many aches and pains to be doing that much weight


I may be slow.....

....but I DO eventually learn! =)

----------

